# Facepalm - deleted autosave on falloutNV



## renegadechicken (Jul 23, 2012)

Massive facepalm somehow i have managed to deleted the autosave/save files on fallout new vegas and now appear to have no option but to start a new game.

I have looked in the save files and there is one autosav.fos.bak but this wont do anything.
Tried recuva but no fallout files found.

Anyone have any ideas on how to get the save files back otherwise that's 23 hrs i have to redo to get to the same level?


----------



## Sunray (Jul 24, 2012)

checked the recycled bin?


----------



## renegadechicken (Jul 24, 2012)

yep - not there


----------



## ohmyliver (Jul 24, 2012)

you've presumably tried renaming autosav.fos.bak to autosav.fos ?


----------



## renegadechicken (Jul 24, 2012)

i did but for some reason it saved it as a txt file and it now won't lose the txt.


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Jul 31, 2012)

if you do have to start over there are some interesting mods/expansions at nexusmods

had a play with some of them a while back, some really high quality content available, new gear, foes, quests, huge new areas to play


----------

